# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Ganzheitliche Krebstherapie

## Harald_1933

Vorträge, Seminare und Kurse zum Thema ganzheitliche Krebstherapie stehen am 4./5. Mai in der Print Media Academy (Kurfürstenanlage 52-60) auf dem Programm: Der 16. Internationale Kongress für Biologische Krebsabwehr wendet sich an Patienten, Angehörige und Therapeuten gleichermaßen.

Bitte *hier* lesen.

Und *hier* noch Hinweise zu den Vorträgen.

Das vollständige Veranstaltungsprogramm *hier.
*
* "Unsere Hauptaufgabe ist nicht, zu erkennen, was unklar in weiter Entfernung liegt, sondern zu tun, was klar vor uns liegt"*
 (Thomas Carlyle)

Gruß Harald

----------

